# What are your silly nicknames and/or songs



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok I feel silly for asking this and admitting it myself...but I am curious what are some of the silly nick-names you have givin your malts?!
I like to call Ponyo my Little Marshmallow Of Love =)
We also have a song we always sing to her, and when she is hiding under the couch, I can sing it and she always comes out!! :wub:

"Ponyo Ponyo, you have a fat belly..." In the tune of the Ponyo song from the movie, of corse!!! LOL :HistericalSmiley: When we sing this to her, she rolls over and waits to get her little chunky belly rubbed! It's TO cute!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I call Rain.....Rainybutt~~it is a term of endearment!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I call Delilah- Fluffybutt, moppet, and dust bunny and I also sing. My Delilah, my Delilah- to the tune of the My Darling Clemintine song. Hubby thinks I am nuts!


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

lol, VERY cute!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:brownbag:Matilda has many nicknames, here's a few, flying "J" Squirrel, :HistericalSmiley:cakes, girlfriend, drama queen, Matilda Josephine:HistericalSmiley:


I also sing songs, here's one for Matilda:HistericalSmiley:
Matilda Josephine you are my drama queen, girlfriend you are, oh yes you are:HistericalSmiley:


Button's nicknames, Buddy Bow, Button "B" Bow, tubby bubby:wub:

That's enough, I just embrassed myself:innocent::blush:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki-nak
Nik-nak
Punky girl
Sweet girl

Hubby calls her Nikki Noodles.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Well Cadeau is Dodo as so many friends here know (as in crazy like a Dodo-bird). He is also Dough-boy. He isn't fat at all, but he looks chubbed out with his thick coat. He is also croc hunter-he steals crocs. 

Cadie is Cadie-star and Cadie-cate, or Cadie-kay. 

Cacia is Sunshine, and ShaSha and Pixie. 

They are collectively the Sun, the Star and the Loon. 

We sing to them all the time. "_You are my Sunshine_" obviously for Cacia. We also sing "_Twinkle Little Star_" for Cadie. And we sing "_Amazing Grace_" among others with Cadeau. Of course, Cadeau and Cacia both sing back. I need to get a new recording with Cacia. 

But in case anyone hasn't see this. Here is Cadeau's original Amazing Grace on YouTube:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Very cute cadeau! lol my own malts started barking along to the song as well.  (or maybe to the strange new dog noise)

Noel is "My little no-a-no-a-no" 
Terra we sing, "Terra, terraterraterra"
Triniti is "Trin Trin Trin!" 

lol


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mia - Angel bunny, Loca (crazy in spanish) and Louise (I'm Thelma) B)
Cody - Cody Body Ody
KCee - Krazy KCee
Bella - Silly Bellers

I always sing "You are my sunshine" to them.:blush::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Emily is Boo boo,or M&M or M&M&M&M
Sasha is Sashanader or Kissenador
Amber is Princess Pinkie pie or pinkie or the pinkster
Rylee is Doodles or doodle butt
Lil Bit is Bitsy,bitsy bug or bitsy doodle.
They all get called munchkin butts or foofer fwuffs or my little rosey noseys or the smidgens or get told they're just too much cuteness!
It's a wonder they even know their names...
If they get into trouble it's their first name and last name,that's when they know mommy and daddy mean business.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> Well Cadeau is Dodo as so many friends here know (as in crazy like a Dodo-bird). He is also Dough-boy. He isn't fat at all, but he looks chubbed out with his thick coat. He is also croc hunter-he steals crocs.
> 
> Cadie is Cadie-star and Cadie-cate, or Cadie-kay.
> 
> ...


Sasha is our sassy singer for sure. She's so funny. Our Amy,now at the bridge used to sing too. She'd also yodel of you call "kitty,kitty". she'd get on her belly and do a belly crawl and yodel, or she'd roll on her back and skootch and yodel. She was so funny. We used to call her "Fidsy Fidsy" for the silly belly crawl (fiddling around). We used to say she left "fidsy marks" on the carpet when she'd do her belly crawl and her nails would leave tracks on the carpet. I miss her so much.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Carina, I will have to play your video tomorrow,
as both pups are sleeping right now & hubby is too! 
Coco is Garcia. Or Coke.
Paris is The Inspector. Or Pear.
And collectively they are my _*Ooga Booga Schmoo-ca Loogas*_...:wacko1:
They would like to claim an award for the silliest nickname! :blush:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

CloudClan said:


> Well Cadeau is Dodo as so many friends here know (as in crazy like a Dodo-bird). He is also Dough-boy. He isn't fat at all, but he looks chubbed out with his thick coat. He is also croc hunter-he steals crocs.
> 
> Cadie is Cadie-star and Cadie-cate, or Cadie-kay.
> 
> ...


 :wub::wub:how precious


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Lately I've been calling Cosy ma petite chou..and Cosy Angel Devil dog. Hahaha! She can be such a character.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Lately I've been calling Cosy ma petite chou..and Cosy Angel Devil dog. Hahaha! She can be such a character.


Oh that's so cute,my little cabbage sounds so much better in French!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Cosy said:


> Lately* I've been calling Cosy ma petite chou.*.and Cosy Angel Devil dog. Hahaha! She can be such a character.





michellerobison said:


> Oh that's so cute,my little cabbage sounds so much better in French!


Yes it does. My great-grandmother (from Montreal) used to call my mother that when she was a baby. And dang if my mother did not look just like the original cabbage patch doll in her baby pictures. :innocent:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:wub:

Rocky has many nicknames....The Rockstar, Rockster, Rockymyster, Baby, Bubba.

I sing, "Who's the Bestest Puppy in the Whole Wide World...MY Rocky...My Rocky!!" Who's the cutest puppy in the whole wide world My Rocky, My Rocky. He comes running with his tail wagging every time.

Are we all nuts? My husband thinks I'm totally nuts, but he calls him all those nicknames too! Especially Our Rockstar.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness is Sweets, Little Miss, or sometimes Porky Pig (she's a bit on the chunky side). Tessa is Tesser, Tessa Marie, Sweet Thing, or Miss Ditka. 

Lately I've been singing them Chantilly Lace by the Big Bopper - Tessa's huge brown eyes reminded me of one of the lines in the song:

Chantilly lace and a pretty face
And a pony tail hanging down
That wiggle in the walk and giggle in the talk
Makes the world go round
There ain't nothing in the world like a big eyed girl
That makes me act so funny, make me spend my money
Make me feel real loose like a long necked goose
Like a girl, oh baby that's what I like


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Let's see........ we have so many.


*JilliBean-(our new retiree- age 29 months- her AKC name is Diamond Bleu Jade) Silly Jilli, JilliBeaner, ****** *

*Emma (28 months old-not AKC) M&M, Lickenator, EmmaDarling*

*Mimi (11 months-Diamond Its All About Me) Cinderella, GoGirlShowGirl, *

*Twinkle( almost 8 months-Diamond Twinkle Little Star) Twinky winky, Dink, Dinky, Halle ( this is short for Halitosis)*


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

HA HA HA Love that song....fits so well...


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

We call Luigi "Squeegee" because his name is Luigi, but he's squiggly, squirmy and squeaky. LOL!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Louis is louis boogie, or rather louis boogie wonder shining star. Its a combination from earth, wind and fire that my boyfriend came up with. Hahahaha... I dont even know how he came up with it but louis responds.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For some strange reason, I call Lacie "my oodie boodie" most of the time. Tilly is usually called "Silly Tilly"

We have one song that we do to the tune of "You are my Sunshine" but my favorite is the one I made up for bathtime. It goes -- "we don't want no dirty dogs in our bed; we don't want no dirty dogs in our bed; we don't want no dirty dogs; and we don't need no smelly hogs; we don't need no dirty dogs in our bed."

I can't believe I actually shared that. Well -- only with my SM family.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy & Crystal have many nicknames (not only given and called by me, but by others as well)

Few of the nicknames are...
Snowy: Snoop, BooBoo, monster, goofball, snowy-pawy, monkey, snow
Crystal: kissy, sweetie pie, princess, crystal-pristal, girl

Kat


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Sweetness is Sweets, Little Miss, or sometimes Porky Pig (she's a bit on the chunky side). Tessa is Tesser, Tessa Marie, Sweet Thing, or Miss Ditka.
> 
> Lately I've been singing them Chantilly Lace by the Big Bopper - Tessa's huge brown eyes reminded me of one of the lines in the song:
> 
> ...


I should be singing that to Tilly 'cause her registered name is LynnLaine's Chantilly Lace. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

At least daily I break out into singing Leiiiiiiiiiila (Clapton-esque, of course). Leila runs over and dances and begs to be picked up. On a side note, my parents' dog's name is Roxy and I sing 'Roxanne' to her every time I see her. This summer when they're together, I think I'll be singing all day long. 

Some things I call her. Hmm...if she's being fussy, she's Miss Priss. Otherwise, she's my little lovey dovey, cutie face, darling, sweet sweet. That's about it  

I love reading everyone's names


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie is: Arch-a-rooney, my main Dude or just plain Dude

Abbey is: Dudette, Abbey-Dabby-Do, or Dabby doo, or dabs (it gets worse.....)

Ava is: Ava Baby, Baby, munchkin, Angel Girl

Tink is: Tinky Winky, little Dude, Tinker Winker, Tinky, Winky, Wink...anything silly is fine with me because he's so serious.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*I love this thread! Great post!*

:goodpost: Forgot one nickname....My little man.


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

I LOVE reading everyones adorable names and songs! To cute!!!
I also forgot to add to mine, I have been calling Ponyo , "my little Ponyo peanut"
I love that little doggy =)


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Rocky's Mom said:


> :goodpost: Forgot one nickname....My little man.


I forgot a couple of nicknames I should have added for the girls, too. 

Cadie who is an escape artist is called Houdina by our dear friends who gave her that nickname. :innocent:

And Cacia has earned a new nickname recently. We call her kamikaze-kisser. She has a tendency to run up and bump you on the nose to give you a kiss. :w00t:


----------



## arommie (Sep 4, 2008)

Petunia goes by Tuni most of the time so her nick names are "the tiny one" and/or tiny.

Isa is lovingly refered to as the chunky one, chunky butt, fluffy butt.

Both of them together are - the girls or monkeys.

They know their in trouble with their full first and middle names (Petunia Moya and Isa Belize) are mentioned and come running with that innocent who me look on their little faces.

Their poor brother Tuffy (jack russell) gets picked on a lot by his rambunctious sisters


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bernadette!
She drives a puppy corvette!
She looks like a rat when she's wet!
Bernadette!
What you see is what you get!
She's our favorite pet!

I also call her moo moo, boo boo and schmish.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I almost forgot - one of my friends refers to Sweetness and Tessa together as "Tetness" - Te from Tessa and tness from Sweetness. Love the looks from people when I refer to the girls as Tetanus!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I call Aolani "Lans" or just sweety, baby or bebe but when I'm having a more serious conversation with him I may call him young man LOL.

My boyfriend calls him pappo, my dad calls him macho man and my mom calls him "mi niño" (my little boy) or "mi precioso" (my precious).


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I call Bogie, Little Man, Bogs (long o), Bug, fluff nugget, and many others. His song is sung to the tune of Twinkle Twinkle Little Star...

Bogie, Bogie, little love. Let me give you a great, big hug.
Dark brown eyes, soft white hair.
Sweet, sweet smile and laughter to share.
Bogie, Bogie, little love. Let me give you a great, big hug.

I'm so glad I'm not the ONLY crazy dog lady out here


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm a total dork. I call Tiffany so many different names...Fluffybutt, Marshmallow Peep, Peanut, Tiffy Too, Pooper, Tiffster.....

As far as songs go, I always sing "Little Willy" by the Sweet to her, but I change the words to "Little Tiffy." And I like to prop Tiffany up in my lap so she's sitting up like a person, and making her pretend to sing "Single Ladies" by Beyonce. Except I change "put your hands up" to "put your paws up." :w00t:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky doesn't have too many nicknames, usually just Micky-Micky, and little man. His song is "Hey Micky, you're so fine you blow my mind, Hey Micky..." I love that song!


----------



## PoopsysDaddy (Sep 23, 2010)

OK, our Malt's real name is Boo-Bear... but we have called him several different nicknames... here is the rundown:

Boo-Bear
became 
Pooper-Bear
that turned into
Pooperachi
that turned into 
Poopsy.

So now he responds to Poopsy.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: I call my first champion whose official name is Ch. Lor Luv's Patsy's Lil Joy.... Joy But when I am in a cuddling mood with her I kiss her on her cheek and call her "Girlfriend"....


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I actually sing the Cuppycake song to my dogs--only in private! lol


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I call Gucci guc-man and Kaia is lala or lil momma and Dakota is kota bug or pistache( sp?) (means little one ) in cajun french


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*This is fun! *

* Rocky goes by Rock, Rockstar, Rockyboy, The Rockster, The Rockymyster.*

*I sing this song to him:*

*Who's the bestest puppy in the whole wide world, My Rocky! My Rocky!*

*Who's the sweetest little puppy in the whole wide world, My Rocky, My Rocky! *

*Just don't tell anybody...only my dh knows I'm crazy!:blush:*


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Our two most common nicknames for Diamond are: Bunnog and Duchess/the Duchess. 
Bunnog comes from the combination of bunny and dog because Diamond is half bunny (white, small, fluffy, loves to hop) and half dog. 
Duchess comes from her regal bearing and attitude, which have inspired a formal title for her: Diamond, Princess of puppies, Duchess of doggies, Countess of Canines, Marquess of Maltese, Baroness Bunnog, Scourge of the Curly-haired dogs (she has something against poodles for some reason), Defender of the Fluffy Faith, by the grace of God, Queen of Hearts


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I have replied before to this thread but now we have new names!
Coco is "_Cokeroo_" like Pokeroo from that kids tv show.
Because she jumps like a kangeroo up and down when excited.

Paris is now official _Weassel_. Or even _Wheeze_ or _Lil' Wheezey_.
This is because of her lanky build, I think she has more fox genes than wolf in her.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Cody is my husband's shadow. We call him our little man. Mandy is pretty girl. Josey is widdle bear, currently. 

I have a funny story about singing my favorite song to the fluffs. Willy Wonka's Pure Imagination is my favorite song. I think it's because it takes me back to being 12 yrs old, when there was no war, nor terroist attacks. Everything was just easier and so much safer. Anyways, I'm a HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE singer! :blush: When I start to sing this song, Cody looks up at me....and slinks across the room with his tail down between his legs and heads downstairs to get away from me. Mandy looks at me like, "Momma, I love you, but, stop singing! See ya later, I'm with Cody." But, Josey.....no matter where she is in the house....runs to me. She sits down in front of me waiting for me to pick her up and hold her as I sing this song. She listens....eyes wide and head tilted....and hangs on every word, as I screetch through this song. Also, this song is how I feel when I'm with my babies...in awe with pure delight.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Now that is really funny Suzi. I don't think Rocky likes my singing either.:huh:


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Canada said:


> I have replied before to this thread but now we have new names!
> Coco is "_Cokeroo_" like Pokeroo from that kids tv show.
> Because she jumps like a kangeroo up and down when excited.
> 
> ...


 Cute. We also sometimes call Diamond our pretty little fox because we think she looks like a fox, especially with her little snout.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Now that is really funny Suzi. I don't think Rocky likes my singing either.:huh:


LOL Dianne. It is painful to hear me sing. I think Cody and Mandy would rather go to the vet than hear mommy sing. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

haha Suzi, I also sing to Bailey all the time...most of the time it's "Magic Dance" from the movie Labyrinth or "Baby Love" by the Supremes. He loves it! Sometimes I'll hold him like a baby and he'll fall asleep while I'm singing....yes, people probably think I'm nuts! haha. 

I also rarely call Bailey by his name...I have about a million nicknames for him and none of them really make any sense...Buki, Beeki, Boogie, Pookie to name a few. Then there's Monkey, Ducky and Froggy. Yes, so, as I was saying...I doubt he even knows his real name! haha!


----------

